# HDMI handshake problems with Denon 3310?



## Bigriff

Anyone else have an HDMI handshake problem? I have a Vizio plasma and the video goes blank when it changes rapidly, usually during commercials, FFWD, and when returning from FFWD to play when watching stuff of dtv dvr. The firmware is up to date, although there is a firmware "upgrade" available.

Btw, how do I upgrade if I want to?


----------



## toneman

Bigriff said:


> Anyone else have an HDMI handshake problem? I have a Vizio plasma and the video goes blank when it changes rapidly, usually during commercials, FFWD, and when returning from FFWD to play when watching stuff of dtv dvr. The firmware is up to date, although there is a firmware "upgrade" available.
> 
> Btw, how do I upgrade if I want to?


Firmware upgrade for which device--the Denon or the Vizio? For the Denon, the AVR needs to be connected to the Internet in order to download the firmware...not unless the newer Denon AVRs support firmware upgrades via a file stored on a USB storage device? There is a menu option in the Denon where you can tell it to go check for/download/install the latest firmware version.


----------



## Bigriff

I have it connected to the internet, that's not the problem. How do you buy a firmware upgrade? There are the free ones and the pay-for firmware upgrades. Do you buy online and get some sort of code? The free ones have been downloaded and installed.

The main reason I might to buy one is to fix the "blank screen" issue which I think is an HDMI handshake issue.

That's my real problem... 

Any ideas?


----------



## Bigriff

BTW, I am talking about the Denon. I have never upgraded the Vizio, it does not have ethernet, never even looked at it.

Could this be an HDMI cable issue? I am using generic HDMI cables.


----------



## toneman

Bigriff said:


> I have it connected to the internet, that's not the problem. How do you buy a firmware upgrade? There are the free ones and the pay-for firmware upgrades. Do you buy online and get some sort of code? The free ones have been downloaded and installed.
> 
> The main reason I might to buy one is to fix the "blank screen" issue which I think is an HDMI handshake issue.
> 
> That's my real problem...
> 
> Any ideas?


The non-free ones are typically for additional features such as advanced Audyssey configuration--IIRC correctly, you can purchase it on Denon's website...you'll need to provide your AVR's serial number so that Denon can authorize your AVR to download the feature upgrade once payment has been received.

I seriously don't think that Denon would offer a pay-firmware upgrade that is meant to resolve hardware/firmware issues--i.e., if there is a firmware upgrade that somehow resolves your HDMI blank screen issue, I seriously doubt Denon would charge you to download it. The only thing I can think of where you might have to pay for such an upgrade is if it can't be installed via a simple download over the Internet--e.g., you have to take your receiver to an authorized repair center and it's out of warranty.


----------



## lugnutathome

Have you looked on AVS forum for your equipment models and see if the Vizio or Denon is prone to this issue?

It sounds like my Son's Samsung DLP which started this activity after we replaced it's bulb. Turns out in that case the HDMI board on the Sammy is the culprit and we've had to swap it over to component till he can plunk coin down on something new and improved.

Not saying this is the case for you but it may be a known issue and a workaround has been posted. I tried a Vizio BluRay device for all of a week and it's HDMI was unreliable at best. Although my 22 Inch Vizio Razor has been fine so far.

I'm inclined to think it's the display device (Vizio) but thats just POOMA (Pulled Out Of My A**). Should not be a cable issue unless its not completely inserted or has shifted some.

Don "Space Rabies" Bolton



Bigriff said:


> BTW, I am talking about the Denon. I have never upgraded the Vizio, it does not have ethernet, never even looked at it.
> 
> Could this be an HDMI cable issue? I am using generic HDMI cables.


----------



## bospenc

*EQUIPMENT* 
• Denon Receiver Model AVR-3310CI 
• 55" Nuvision TV Model NVU55FX5LS 
• TiVo HD XL 
• OPPO Blu-Ray Disc Player

*PROBLEM DESCRIPTION/HISTORY/TROUBLE-SHOOTING *

My screen goes black when I fast forward through commercials that switch from HI-DEF to non HI-DEF.

I had everything hooked up and working for about a year. Then poof!

I've been trouble-shooting this problem for about 3 months now

I don't have an issue when I connect my Tivo unit directly to the TV

I have no issues with pay per view movies (since there are no commercials)

I have no issues with DVD movies (HD or Blu-ray)

I replaced the HDMI cables. Same results

I replaced the HDMI cables with component cables. Same results

I replaced the TiVo. Same results

I replaced the Nuvision TV. Same results

When the TiVo settings are set to 1080 or 720, the screen goes black

When the TiVo settings are set to 420, the problem goes away

The screen will remain black until I press the SAT/CBL button on Receiver remote control

*Current Status:*

Denon support told me it is handshake problem and to do the following:

Step1: Turn off the i/p Scaler on the Denon receiver 
Step2: Change the Denon Resolution setting from Auto to 1080I
Step3: Change the TiVo setting from 1080I to 420

When I question the above changes, the guy told me the receiver would force 1080I and to confirm it, I would see 1080I displayed on the TV screen (which I do/did) and I had no reason to doubt him.

A day later I contacted TiVo support about the changes I made (Step 3) and they said the TiVo unit would only send 420 and that the receiver could NOT force 1080i.

I'm now waiting for a call back from a Denon supervisor.


----------



## Bigriff

I tried settings on Vizio, nothing there. Been experimenting with settings on Denon, some actually slow down the sync. Nothing seems to work, any ideas?


----------



## olguy

Your Denon does have upconversion capability so the Denon will change the 480 to 1080i. Don't know about Denon but the upconversion on my Onkyo works pretty good.


----------

